# Ostend Spirit/Pride of Calais beaching



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

This was sent to me by a good friend who was formerly Senior Master with P&O Ferries in Dover. The Pride of Calais was his last ship. This shows her in Ostend Spirit colours beaching at 20 knots into a pretty tight space. Apparently they did not get it right first time had to turn round, go back two miles and have another go. So sad to see a ship end like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYltdonj2iE


----------



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's the first attempt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKeZTycClLc&feature=share


----------

